# Browning B2000



## redtide13 (Jul 29, 2013)

I have a Browning b2000 20 gauge and have used it since i was 12. Anyone know where i might find another or get a new barrel? I have a *full 3 in barrel and a **improved 2 3/4 in barrel. Anyone know where I might find other barrels of different chokes?

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------

